# Six is one-and-eight, six is two-and-two



## Necsus

Buondì, forum! E BUON 2012 a tutti, vicini e lontani!

Qualcuno mi può aiutare a capire questo dialogo rivolto da Glenn Close a se stessa nei panni di un maggiordomo nel film 'Albert Nobbs'? Sta contando le mance che ha ricevuto (siamo in Irlanda nel 1800), e a parte i vari e diversi nomi usati per le monete (tuppence, thruppence & co.), mi sfugge completamente il conteggio che fa alla fine.
 Ecco la battuta:

ALBERT - Half a crown from Mrs Moore. Sixpence from the Doctor. Tuppence ... Monsieur Pigot. Thruppence, Mrs Cavendish when I brought her stationery. Another thruppence from, er, what's-his-name, Viscount's friend. Tanner from the Viscount. Another from his missus. Two-and-six and six and two is eight, three... is eleven. Three is one-and-two, six is one-and-eight, six is two-and-two. That's -- four shillings, eight pence. 

Thanks a lot as usual!


----------



## mr cat

She's adding up, Two and six (half a crown)- 2/6,    and      six and two (eightpence) three (elevenpence) three (one shilling and twopence), six (one shilling and eightpence), six (two shilling and twopence).  ADD the two shilling and sixpence and you get four shillings and eight pence.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Mr.Cat. Purtroppo non mi è ancora chiarissimo, ma a questo punto devo pensare che sia un mio problema con la matematica, più che con la lingua...


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Nec e bentrovato,

tuppence = two pence?
tanner = tenner = ten pence?

Sfugge anche a me che non ho problemi con la matematica, forse il conto è legato alla monetazione non decimale dell'epoca...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Black! _Tanner _dovrebbe essere mezzo scellino. E sì, credo che il problema di comprensione risieda nel fatto che nell'800 il sistema monetario della Gran Bretagna era (Wiki) «basato su _sterline_, _scellini_ e _penny_ (_pence_ al plurale) [poi si passò] ad un sistema di 100 "new pence" per una sterlina, che mantenne lo stesso valore precedente. Dato che una sterlina valeva 20 scellini, ciascuno di 12 penny, ciascun "new penny" valeva 2,4 vecchi penny, e 5 nuovi penny erano equivalenti ad un vecchio scellino».
Ammetto la mia incapacità a capire (e a tradurre)...


----------



## Blackman

Il conto di MrCat mi sembra chiaro allora...a 11 pence ne aggiunge 3 e arriva a 1 scellino e 2 pence. Ergo, 1 scellino vale 12 vecchi pence. E' la mezza corona che ci frega, ci appare impossibile che possa valere 2 scellini e 6 pence...

Mrs Moore, 1/2 corona = 2 scellini e 6 pence
?, 2 pence
Doctor, 6 pence
Pivot, 2 pence
Cavendish, 2 pence
Visconte friend, 2 pence
Visconte, 1/2 scellino = 6 pence
Missus, 6 pence

Totale 4 scellini e 8 pence, ma ci sono 2 pence di troppo...


----------



## Necsus

Mannaggia... I conti continuano a non tornare nonostante la tua magistrale ricostruzione... 
Provo a dissezionare l'inglese, forse può essere d'aiuto:

Mrs Moore = Half a crown 
the Doctor = Sixpence 
Monsieur Pigot = Tuppence 
Mrs Cavendish = Thruppence 
Viscount's friend = thruppence 
the Viscount = Tanner 
his missus = (Another) Tanner
Two-and-six and six and two is eight, three... is eleven
Three is one-and-two, six is one-and-eight, six is two-and-two
That's -- four shillings, eight pence.


----------



## Blackman

Forse thruppence sono 3 pence...


----------



## BristolGirl

Happy New Year !
You're right Blackman - tuppence is two pence and thruppence is three pence.


----------



## anglomania1

Necsus said:


> Mannaggia... I conti continuano a non tornare nonostante la tua magistrale ricostruzione...
> Provo a dissezionare l'inglese, forse può essere d'aiuto:
> 
> Mrs Moore = Half a crown = 2 shillings and sixpence (1 crown = 5 shillings)
> the Doctor = Sixpence
> Monsieur Pigot = Tuppence
> Mrs Cavendish = Thruppence
> Viscount's friend = thruppence
> the Viscount = Tanner = sixpence
> his missus = (Another) Tanner
> Two-and-six (two shillings and sixpence) and six and two (plus six pence and then twopence) is eight  (8 pence), three (più threepence - aggiunto agli 8 pence di prima)... is eleven (fa 11 pence) - then she continues!! Get the idea??
> Three is one-and-two, six is one-and-eight, six is two-and-two
> That's -- four shillings, eight pence.


Basically she goes through what the people have given her and then counts it up bit by bit. Does this help?
This might help
Anglo


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non vi preoccupate, ragazzi, se non capite sùbito il sistema che c'era prima della _metrication_ dei primissimi anni '70 (del secolo scorso)! Consolatevi pensando che in Gran Bretagna si ebbe qualche suicidio per l'incapacità di capire il sistema _decimale_! E d'altra parte, come biasimare la vecchietta - e non solo quella - che si sentiva derubata per la scomparsa del "quinto penny" (come dice Necsus: ciascun "new penny" valeva 2,4 vecchi penny).
A proposito, i "nuovi penny" non sono mai stati chiamati "penny" o "new penny", ma semplicemente "p" /pi:/, e una cosa può costare 20 p. (invariabile, dunque).

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## anglomania1

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non vi preoccupate, ragazzi, se non capite sùbito il sistema che c'era prima della _metrication_ dei primissimi anni '70 (del secolo scorso)! Consolatevi pensando che in Gran Bretagna si ebbe qualche suicidio per l'incapacità di capire il sistema _decimale_! E d'altra parte, come biasimare la vecchietta - e non solo quella - che si sentiva derubata per la scomparsa del "quinto penny" (come dice Necsus: ciascun "new penny" valeva 2,4 vecchi penny).
> A proposito, i "nuovi penny" non sono mai stati chiamati "penny" o "new penny", ma semplicemente "p" /pi:/, e una cosa può costare 20 p. (invariabile, dunque).
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS


 
Sì, in effetti usiamo spesso 'p' nella lingua parlata. Però c'è scritto "penny" sulla moneta di una penny (one penny, credo), e per più di una si usa "pence": one penny, two pence, three pence ecc. Forse all'inizio c'era scritto "new penny" - 40 anni fa, ho un vago ricordo di averlo visto, ma forse mi sbaglio - avevo 2 anni!!
Credo che 'p' la usiamo quando parliamo oppure scritto sui prezzi nei negozi - ma credo sia abbastanza informale.
Comunque, concordo con te - che sistema!!! Meno male l'hanno cambiato prima che io sono andata a scuola - pensa ai calcoli che dovevano fare i bambini in matematica!!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non mi risulta che si scrivesse _thruppence, _ma_ threepence, _pronunciato /'threpens/, /'thripens/, o /'thrUpens/, dove "U" è il mio infelice tentativo di rappresentare la "u" di "up".

Saluti cari.

GS

PS Mannaggia, quando ce li date i simboli dell'IPA??


----------



## anglomania1

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non mi risulta che si scrivesse _thruppence, _ma_ threepence, _pronunciato /'threpens/, /'thripens/, o /'thrUpens/, dove "U" è il mio infelice tentativo di rappresentare la "u" di "up".
> 
> Saluti cari.
> 
> GS
> 
> PS Mannaggia, quando ce li date i simboli dell'IPA?? - *Totally agree!*



Infatti, non si scriveva "tuppence" ma "two pence"
tuppence, thruppence etc are  our usual lazy way of pronouncing things!!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Necsus said:


> ALBERT - Half a crown from Mrs Moore. Sixpence from the Doctor. Tuppence ... Monsieur Pigot. Thruppence, Mrs Cavendish when I brought her stationery. Another thruppence from, er, what's-his-name, Viscount's friend. Tanner from the Viscount. Another from his missus. Two-and-six and six and two is eight, three... is eleven. Three is one-and-two, six is one-and-eight, six is two-and-two. That's -- four shillings, eight pence.



Ho fatto i conti seguendo passo passo Mr Cat: tornano 

Praticamente, come diceva Mr Cat, conta in questo modo:

a) due scellini e sei pence (la mezza corona): per il momento la lascia lì e conta il resto.

b)
6p + 2p fa 8p
+ 3p fa 11p
+ 3p fa uno scellino e 2 pence (-> 1 scellino = 12 pence)
+ 6p fa 1 scellino e 8 pence
+ 6p fa 2 scellini e 2 pence

a) due scellini e sei pence + b) due scellini e due pence fa quattro scellini e otto pence, precisi


----------



## anglomania1

√2 said:


> Ho fatto i conti seguendo passo passo Mr Cat: tornano
> 
> Praticamente, come diceva Mr Cat, conta in questo modo:
> 
> a) due scellini e sei pence (la mezza corona): per il momento la lascia lì e conta il resto.
> 
> b)
> 6p + 2p fa 8p
> + 3p fa 11p
> + 3p fa uno scellino e 2 pence (-> 1 scellino = 12 pence)
> + 6p fa 1 scellino e 8 pence
> + 6p fa 2 scellini e 2 pence
> 
> a) due scellini e sei pence + b) due scellini e due pence fa quattro scellini e otto pence, precisi


Well done!! I think you cracked it!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Anglo.

Devo contraddire la tua simpatica autocritica: 
La forma scritta "tuppence" esisteva - come esiste nell'edizione del Jones del 1969 - e si pronunciava /tUpp@ns/, /tUpns/, /tUpmS/.
Esisteva anche "tuppeny" /tUpni/, /tUp@ni/.

Legenda:
U = maldestro tentativo di rappresentare la "v capovolta" 
@ = tentativo osceno di rappresentare la Shwa

Ma guarda che schifezze mi tocca scrivere in un Forum _dedicato alle lingue_!

Tanti saluti.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Be', ragazzi, che dire? Grazie infinite per le spiegazioni e il dipanamento della matassa contabile!
Ma che fatica, per contare un mucchietto di monete...!


----------



## london calling

anglomania1 said:


> Infatti, non si scriveva "tuppence" ma "two pence"
> tuppence, thruppence etc are our usual lazy way of pronouncing things!!


Actually, I think you could write_ tuppence_ as a varation of twopence all those years ago but I'm not so sure about _thruppence.

_OT:  we called the last threepence coins  _thruppeny bits_ when I was a kid: mum used to bake them in the Christmas pud - she'd probably get done for trying to poison the family if she did anything like that these days!).

Mr. Cat's calculations are quite right, of course. I remember when I got back to London from Australia and was faced with pounds, shillings and pence (I was used to dollars and cents)...it was sheer hell having to learn how to add it all up!


----------



## anglomania1

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Anglo.
> 
> Devo contraddire la tua simpatica autocritica:
> La forma scritta "tuppence" esisteva - come esiste nell'edizione del Jones del 1969 - e si pronunciava /tUpp@ns/, /tUpns/, /tUpmS/.
> Esisteva anche "tuppeny" /tUpni/, /tUp@ni/.= bellissime queste scritte!!!
> 
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio, 
credo che non ci siamo capiti!! Io intendevo che non si scriveva "tuppence" SULLA MONETA stessa  e non che non si scriveva per niente.
Mi riferivo alla frase nel tuo post 11: "A proposito, i "nuovi penny" non sono mai stati chiamati "penny" o "new  penny", ma semplicemente "p" /pi:/, e una cosa può costare 20 p.  (invariabile, dunque)."

Dopo io avevo detto che non solo si chiamavano penny - ma c'era anche scritto sulla moneta "new penny"

Adesso ho capito che stavamo parlando di cose diverse!! Tu parlavi della differenza del vecchio e nuovo sistema (tuppence per il vecchio, e 2 p per il nuovo)
Ho fatto un po' di confusione!!
Anglo


----------



## london calling

anglomania1 said:


> Ciao Giorgio,
> credo che non ci siamo capiti!! Io intendevo che non si scriveva "tuppence" SULLA MONETA stessa e non che non si scriveva per niente.
> Mi riferivo alla frase nel tuo post 11: "A proposito, i "nuovi penny" non sono mai stati chiamati "penny" o "new penny", ma semplicemente "p" /pi:/, e una cosa può costare 20 p. (invariabile, dunque)."
> 
> Dopo io avevo detto che non solo si chiamavano penny - ma c'era anche scritto sulla moneta "new penny"
> 
> Adesso ho capito che stavamo parlando di cose diverse!! Tu parlavi della differenza del vecchio e nuovo sistema (tuppence per il vecchio, e 2 p per il nuovo)
> Ho fatto un po' di confusione!!
> Anglo


Actually, the difference between the old system and the new one was that pennies were no longer called pennies, but pence (or "p", as you say). _Tuppence_ is definitely the old system: no way would you call a 2p coin  "tuppence." As I said, I got caught right in the middle of it: I got back to London and had to learn the old system (£ s d)and three years later I had to go decimal.


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Quindi nella versione italiana del film in questione devo far usare _penny_, non _pence_, giusto?


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Okay. Quindi nella versione italiana del film in questione devo far usare _penny_, non _pence_, giusto?


No, you can use pence: we used pounds, shillings and pence.
Have a look at this.


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, Jo, 'posso' usare pence, o 'devo' usarlo? Nella lingua parlata quale termine sarebbe stato usato nell'Irlanda del 1800?


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Scusa, Jo, 'posso' usare pence, o 'devo' usarlo? Nella lingua parlata quale termine sarebbe stato usato nell'Irlanda del 1800?


Ecco, questa è una bella domanda! Molto onestamente non ti so rispondere.


----------



## Necsus

Ah, grazie. Allora mi sa che dovrò aspettare il contributo di un irlandese mooolto anziano!


----------



## london calling

Guarda, ho trovato questo sito, però dirti come il popolo chiamava le monete è un'altra storia.


----------



## Necsus

Mah, parlando delle monete in uso nell'800 dicono sia _pennies _che _pence_...


----------



## london calling

Io ti posso dire solo che quand'ero bambina io (e GIURO che non c'ero nell'800!) parlando di 1 (uno) penny avrei detto "penny": poi avrei detto twopence, threepence, fourpence, fivepence, sixpence, non 2 pennies, etc.


----------



## mr cat

This may help some who look at this thread: http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/questions/moneyold.htm
If you were counting I think you would have always used the plural 'pence' e.g' one shilling and fivepence not 'one shilling and five pennies' unless of course you had 5 pennies (5 x 1 penny coins) however to be honest I'm not sure if you would have said one shilling and a penny or one shilling one pence!  Need someone older than me.

In fact I have found both doing a search;  ''laundress expected six shilling sixpence per month, while male laborers on the farm might get as high as *one shilling one pence* per day''    and     ''Of *one shilling one penny* three farthings in the pound to the creditors of John Bonlby ''


----------



## london calling

mr cat said:


> If you were counting I think you would have always used the plural 'pence' e.g' one shilling and fivepence not 'one shilling and five pennies' unless of course you had 5 pennies (5 x 1 penny coins) however to be honest I'm not sure if you would have said one shilling and a penny or one shilling one pence! _A__ shilling and a  penny_ sounds better to me..   Need someone older than me.  Me! See my posts below. However, as you will see I agree with you, _one/a  shilling and fivepence_ is the way I'd have said it: by the way, there was no such thing as a five-penny coin so it would have been five pennies (as in 5 coppers, or 1-penny coins), or 10 halfpennies, or 20 farthing, (but not in my day).


----------



## Necsus

Purtroppo non riesco a individuare in base a cosa, anche nei vostri link, al plurale si opti per _pence _o _pennies_, però mi sembra di capire che lasciando _penny _(termine a noi più familiare) anche per il plurale non dovrei commettere nessun abominio linguistico. Spero.  Grazie!


----------



## Blackman

Scusa Nec, ma se la Close dice _tuppence/thruppence, _possibile che il plurale fosse _pennies_?



Necsus said:


> Purtroppo non riesco a individuare in base a cosa, anche nei vostri link, al plurale si opti per _pence _o _pennies_, però mi sembra di capire che lasciando _penny _(termine a noi più familiare) anche per il plurale non dovrei commettere nessun abominio linguistico. Spero.  Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Immagino di no. Ma se non individuo un criterio certo per cui al plurale debba necessariamente dirsi _pence_, nella versione italiana tenderei a uniformare in _penny _(non pennies).


----------



## anglomania1

london calling said:


> Actually, the difference between the old system and the new one was that pennies were no longer called pennies , but pence (or "p", as you say). _Tuppence_ is definitely the old system: no way would you call a 2p coin  "tuppence." As I said, I got caught right in the middle of it: I got back to London and had to learn the old system (£ s d)and three years later I had to go decimal.



Hi Jo, 
my, it's confusing - poor Necsus!!!

How about this:

1) the word "penny" was used in the old system (one penny, two pennies, three pennies etc) for singular or plural, whereas in the decimal system we'd only use it for a single penny (remember the film Ghost? - Even the Americans use it to refer to one cent in this film, if I'm not wrong). If I see a 1p coin on the floor I'd say, "Oh look, there's a penny". 

2) the word "pence" was used in the "compound" words _tuppence_, _sixpence _etc in the old system, and now it is used in the new system, too, but not written as one word - on the coins themselves we find "two pence", "five pence" etc. 

3) When talking we'd use 'p' and also we can use it when writing prices (in the supermarket I think the price labels have 'p' on them).

4) I agree with your previous post where you said for 5p in the old system  you'd have said "five pennies" as there wasn't a 5p coin, so I suppose we could say that's another point  - we said "tuppence" because it referred to a single coin, but you would have said "four pennies" as it referred to more than one coin.

Does this sound right to you?
Anglo


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nec.
Vorrei dissipare un po' della nebbia che ti avvolge - e posso ben capirlo:

1. nell'Irlanda dell'ottocento non c'ero, ma c'ero nell'Inghilterra dei Beatles.
2. la parola "penny" veniva usata quando si "nominava" la moneta di quel valore (1/240esimo di sterlina) e quando si parlava del valore, prezzo, ecc. di qualcosa che costava appunto un "penny":  "Look at that penny!"; "It cost me one penny". Se parlavi di più di una moneta, il plurale era "pennies". "Look, there're three pennies on the floor"
3. la parola "pence" era il plurale di "penny" solo quando si parlava del valore, prezzo, ecc. di qualcosa. "It cost me sixpence"
4. concludendo: dato che ben pochi - spettatori e altri - conoscono la differenza fra i due termini, io, la parola "pence" /pens/ alla Close NON la farei pronunciare. Le farei usare soltanto "penny", tanto al singolare che al plurale (cioè 1 penny, 6 penny).

Buon lavoro.

GS


----------



## ☺

Piccola curiosità: dal film Arancia Meccanica, Alex prima di essere incarcerato viene perquisito dei suoi averi in possesso, il quale ne viene fatta una lista, quindi la sicurezza prima di scriverlo in un'agenda li 'dichiara' ad alta voce, e tra le varie cose c'è anche......
Versione inglese: *One-ten penny piece
*Versione italiana: *Una moneta da dieci pence*

I nostri traduttori hanno optato per _pence _a dispetto del _penny _originale, che poi non doveva essere "one-ten pence piece"?..boh
Non so quanto possa aiutare, ma volevo solo farvelo sapere dato che si tratta del mio film preferito
Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Anglo, grazie per l'esauriente esposizione, è un eccellente aiuto per capire. 
Grazie, Giorgio, era quello che pensavo e dicevo di voler fare, e la tua condivisione mi è senz'altro di conforto.


----------



## london calling

Concordo con quanto detto da Giorgio.

Aggiungo solo che il "10-penny piece" di cui al film Clockwork Orange non esisteva nella GB dell'epoca** (qui l'elenco delle monete in corso prima del 1971). Io nel 1971 avevo 12 anni, ero tornata dall'Australia da 4 anni: negli anni sessanta ogni mattina a scuola si facevano le somme con prima la vecchia moneta e dopo con quella nuova: conosco bene i due sistemi and I'm claiming expert status on this! 

Riguardo ai "nicknames" di cui parla wikianswers, eccoli qui (quelli che si usavano quando ero bambina io):

1 penny - a copper
threepence - a threepenny bit
1 shilling - a bob (2 bob, 3 bob, 4 bob etc.)
1 pound - a quid (si usa ancora oggi, ma all'epoca era una banconota, non una moneta)

_He's not short of a few bob
_Non gli mancano i soldi

_I bet that set you back a few bob/quid
I bet that cost you a bob or two
_Ti sarà costato un po' , scommetto

Mio padre dice ancora così; mia nonna usava dire che qualcosa costava "a few coppers", per dire che qualcosa costava poco, e questo fino alla fine dei suoi giorni (e cioè fino al 2006)...

**Mi pare che un "ten-penny piece" esistesse nella vecchia Irlanda: c'è anche un "jig" tradizionale che si chiama così....chi ha voglia di fare un po' di indagini?. Comunque, una cosa è sicura: nel film non intendono una moneta britannica in corso. E aggiungo che è vero che gli americani chiamano pennies i centesimi (l'ho sentito dire negli USA anch'io, Anglo) - non è che questa "10-penny piece" è una moneta americana?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Lon , per il bel ripasso. Quanti ricordi!

Tra i nomi/nomignoli usati per rappresentare le varie "pezzature" all'interno di quel ginepraio, mi permetto di aggiungere:

"crown" = _valore_ di 5 shillings (non esisteva tuttavia una moneta con quel nome: "It cost me a crown"; *"Look, there's a crown on the floor"
"half-crown"= moneta d'argento da 2/6 (due shellini e sei pence); "half a crown"= _valore_ di 2/6 (due shellini e sei pence)

Infatti noi giovani ci dicevamo: "Che strano: Esiste la mezza corona ma non la corona!"

E per finire c'era "florin". Anche di questo non esisteva una moneta con quel _nome_, ma ne esisteva il valore (2 shellini, ovvero 2/-).

Tanti saluti.

GS


----------



## anglomania1

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Grazie, Lon , per il bel ripasso. Quanti ricordi!
> 
> Tra i nomi/nomignoli usati per rappresentare le varie "pezzature" all'interno di quel ginepraio, mi permetto di aggiungere:
> 
> "crown" = _valore_ di 5 shillings (non esisteva tuttavia una moneta con quel nome: "It cost me a crown"; *"Look, there's a crown on the floor"
> "half-crown"= moneta d'argento da 2/6 (due shellini e sei pence); "half a crown"= _valore_ di 2/6 (due shellini e sei pence)
> 
> Infatti noi giovani ci dicevamo: "Che strano: Esiste la mezza corona ma non la corona!"
> 
> E per finire c'era "florin". Anche di questo non esisteva una moneta con quel _nome_, ma ne esisteva il valore (2 shellini, ovvero 2/-).
> 
> Tanti saluti.
> 
> GS



What about sovereigns?? Or am I pushing my luck?
My mum had a gold sovereign on a chain - Victorian, I think.
My dad used to work in a bank in the city and the only crown coins I remember are the commemorative ones - I've got one from Charles and Diana's wedding and another from the Queen's 1977 jubilee!! 
So I suppose it did exist but wasn't in circulation - even more complicated!!!
Anglo


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hi, Anglo.

As I said, the _value_ was.

Bel colpo, quello di "sovereign" (familiarmente: _sov_): moneta d'oro del valore d'una sterlina.

Al quale ti aggiungo (sempre gratis) "half-sovereign": moneta d'oro da 10 shellini

To say nothing of "guineas", o'course.

I'm shore by this time anche i mods si sono fatti una cultura!

E' stata una bella cavalcata!! 

Saluti.

GS


----------



## london calling

anglomania1 said:


> What about sovereigns?? Or am I pushing my luck? You could only buy gold sovereigns (and golden guineas) when I was a kid, but only as an investment or something like that.
> My mum had a gold sovereign on a chain - Victorian, I think. My gran had one too.
> My dad used to work in a bank in the city and the only crown coins I remember are the commemorative ones - I've got one from Charles and Diana's wedding and another from the Queen's 1977 jubilee!! My gran had one of those too.Anglo



Giorgio, how could you (and me, for that matter)forget florins (2 bob bits)?. Here's one. And by the way, we also called the coin itself a "half-a-crown" in my part of London. Il valore era " 2 and 6"/"half-a-crown".


----------



## Necsus

Forse è superfluo, ma visto che sono state comprese nell'elenco, sovereign = sovrana e guinea = ghinea, giusto?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non esattamente, Nec.

La "ghinea" era (e forse è tuttora) una moneta "virtuale", nel senso che veniva usata soltanto per "prezzare" articoli di lusso. Ripeto, non è mai esistita una moneta di quel valore, ma si soleva dire che una certa collana costava cento ghinee. Il valore della ghinea era di una sterlina e uno shellino (one pound and one shilling). In definitiva, la nostra collana veniva a costare 105 sterline.

Cari saluti.

GS

PS Scusa Nec, rileggendo il tuo post mi rendo conto che tu dicevi una cosa diversa (avevo interpretato: sovereign = sovrana e ghinea)


----------



## Necsus

Ovviamente parlavo solo della traduzione dei due termini, che non era stata data, non mi sarei mai addentrato nei meandri della contabilità, complicata per di più dalla virtualità...!


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Forse è superfluo, ma visto che sono state comprese nell'elenco, sovereign = sovrana e guinea = ghinea, giusto?


Sono due cose diverse. Leggi qui.

Comunque, già ai tempi poco prima della "decimilisation" del 1971, esisteva solo la "gold sovereign" ( fatta d'oro, per l'appunto) che era una specie d'investimento (oppure la si utilizzava come monile), non era una moneta in corso. In precedenza quella in corso valeva una sterlina/20 scellini, ma solo a partire dal 1817, come vedrai dal link. La "guinea" invece alla fine degli anni '60 equivaleva ad una sterlina e uno scellino (ma non esisteva la moneta: era solo un appellativo) - vedrai però dal link che questo valore gli fu assegnato solo a partire dal 1771 e che l'ultima versione della moneta vera e propria fu la _golden guinea_, del 1813.

Dunque, qualcuno dirà che siamo andati OT, ma secondo me non è vero. Se capita a qualcuno di dover fare una traduzione che riguarda la GB prima del 1971 questo thread sarà sicuramente utile, a mio avviso.


----------



## Necsus

E infatti più avanti ho trovato:
HELEN TO ALBERT:
Did you see that one?// Did you see that dress? // Five guineas if it was a penny. (GUINEA:  21 SHILLINGS)
ALBERT TO HELEN:
Five guineas?! 
HELEN TO ALBERT:
At least.


----------



## Pratolini

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non esattamente, Nec.
> 
> La "ghinea" era (e forse è tuttora) una moneta "virtuale", nel senso che veniva usata soltanto per "prezzare" articoli di lusso. Ripeto, non è mai esistita una moneta di quel valore, ma si soleva dire che una certa collana costava cento ghinee. Il valore della ghinea era di una sterlina e uno shellino (one pound and one shilling). In definitiva, la nostra collana veniva a costare 105 sterline.
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS
> 
> PS Scusa Nec, rileggendo il tuo post mi rendo conto che tu dicevi una cosa diversa (avevo interpretato: sovereign = sovrana e ghinea)


Invece sì che esisteva. Guarda qui


----------



## Lazzini

It's been quite amusing to read all these comments on the intricacies of the pre-decimal system. However, these haven't been fully explored (unless I missed them). There were two further units of currency, or coins, not so far mentioned. They were the halfpenny (½d) - normally pronounced as "hapeny", and the farthing (a quarter of a penny, ¼d). The farthing was withdrawn in the sixties, but the halfpenny, I believe, existed until the advent of the decimal system.

"How much is that?"
"That'll be four pounds three and tuppence three farthings please"  - i.e. £4/3/2¾.

It all made sense at the time


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Tutto sacrosanto, Laz, anche l'importante considerazione finale.

Però dicevamo /'heipni/ , giusto?

Mi è sembrato di giocare al "Com'eravamo".

GS


----------



## london calling

Lazzini said:


> It's been quite amusing to read all these comments on the intricacies of the pre-decimal system. However, these haven't been fully explored (unless I missed them). There were two further units of currency, or coins, not so far mentioned. They were the halfpenny (½d) - normally pronounced as "hapeny", and the farthing (a quarter of a penny, ¼d). The farthing was withdrawn in the sixties, but the halfpenny, I believe, existed until the advent of the decimal system.


I mentioned them, so you missed them!

Anyway, when I was a kid farthings were already a thing of the past (as were sovereigns), but as you quite rightly say the ha'penny existed right up to 1971 (decimilisation). I've still got some at home in London somewhere (I used to collect Victorian coins and I defintely had coppers and ha'pennies from 1800 and I can't remember what.).

@ Nexie.

_Five guineas if it was a penny_ - vuol dire "perlomeno 5 ghinee" e confermo che una guinea = 21 scellini.

Quello che non so è se esisteva la moneta da una guinea nel periodo (e nel luogo) in cui è ambientato il film (vedi il mio post 47).


----------



## Necsus

london calling said:


> @ Nexie.
> _Five guineas if it was a penny_ - vuol dire "perlomeno 5 guinee" e confermo che una guinea = 21 scellini.
> Quello che non so è se esisteva la moneta da una guinea nel periodo (e nel luogo) in cui è ambientato il film (vedi il mio post 47).


Thanks, Jo!


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Thanks, Jo!


Però, ho risposto un po' troppo in fretta! A parte il fatto che mi sono accorta dopo di avere scritto guinea anziché ghinea....

Volevo dire che la risposta della ragazza è una valutazione del costo del vestito :

_Hai visto quel vestito? Sarà costato/l'avrà pagato perlomeno 5 ghinee

_
Questo credo sia il senso.


----------



## Necsus

Lo credo anch'io. GrUazie!


----------

